# MV Dashwood



## redweld

I served on the Dashwood 79/80 when she was operated by Buries Markes, I have been searching for any information/pictures but to no avail, anyone point me in the right direction ?


----------



## cueball44

redweld said:


> I served on the Dashwood 79/80 when she was operated by Buries Markes, I have been searching for any information/pictures but to no avail, anyone point me in the right direction ?


The only Dashwood I can find is here www.borthmaritimehistory.com


----------



## spartan

Could it be this one

Built 71 as Turcoman 82791 grt,153321 dwt
subsequently
Resolute 78
Dashwood 79
Tiffany 81
Rokko San 89
Santos 96
Slina 96
Rio 96
Broken up Gadani Beach 96
spartan


----------



## A.D.FROST

spartan said:


> Could it be this one
> 
> Built 71 as Turcoman 82791 grt,153321 dwt
> subsequently
> Resolute 78
> Dashwood 79
> Tiffany 81
> Rokko San 89
> Santos 96
> Slina 96
> Rio 96
> Broken up Gadani Beach 96
> spartan


----------



## n. liddell (sparks)

Greetings. Have a browse around www.photoship.co.uk - several pics of vessels under different names as listed by A.D.FROST. Hope you recognise one as the vessel you are looking for. BV


----------



## exsailor

'redweld', welcome to Ships Nostalgia.

The above-mentioned 'Turcoman', built for Wilhelmsens of Norway is your ship. She was managed by Buries Markes for two years as 'Dashwood'.
Details and photo - http://norskeskip.no/companies/wilh-wilhelmsen/fleetlist-ww/turcoman-70-2.html

Dennis.


----------



## redweld

thanks all for the information


----------



## Liverpool Ray

*Dashwood*

I served on the Dashwood as Third Mate when Buries Markes took her over. Joined her in Palermo where we had to live in a hotel until she was habitable. Sailed from there to Cagliari (Sardinia) for bunkers then on to Les Sept Isles for coal. A long journey from Canada to Japan plagued with breakdowns and even running out of beer. Two ports in Japan then down to Hay Point to load coal for Fos sur la Mer in Southern France. I left her there for leave before joining the La Primavera, a Gearbulker. I have some photos of the Dashwood in Hay Point and some at sea. No full profile shots though unfortunately.


----------



## TAFFY 1

redweld said:


> I served on the Dashwood 79/80 when she was operated by Buries Markes, I have been searching for any information/pictures but to no avail, anyone point me in the right direction ?


I WAS UNFORTUNATE TO SERVE ON THE WRECK MV DASHWOOD 1980 JOINED IN ITALY PAID OFF LE HARVE 4 MONTHS BRASIL JAPAN RICHARDS BAY A BAD TRIP NO FACILITIES TAFFY 1 PORT TALBOT


----------



## TAFFY 1

redweld said:


> I served on the Dashwood 79/80 when she was operated by Buries Markes, I have been searching for any information/pictures but to no avail, anyone point me in the right direction ?


I SERVED ON THE MV DASHWOOD FORMER SS TURCOMAN BURIES MARKES 80 JULY TO NOVEMBER WHAT A HEAP OF SCRAP GOOD LUCK


----------



## Cathy Carr

redweld said:


> I served on the Dashwood 79/80 when she was operated by Buries Markes, I have been searching for any information/pictures but to no avail, anyone point me in the right direction ?


Did you ever get a photo as my brother is also looking.


----------



## Cathy Carr

Cathy Carr said:


> Did you ever get a photo as my brother is also looking.


He worked for Buries Markes for 10 years you may know him? He was on the Dashwood for 5 years


----------



## TAFFY 1

A.D.FROST said:


> View attachment 80330


SS TURCOMAN A STEAMSHIP PRIOR TO BURIES MARKES RENAMEING HER MV DASHWOOD A REALLY BAD SHIP


----------

